# DB Steam wand leakage



## Flanners (Mar 21, 2011)

Picked up a refurbed DB to have a play around with, have noticed that the steam wand emits at times a fairly quiet and at times constant hiss/crackles of steam and drips of water. I am guessing this is not normal and that the wand should not do this, can anyone confirm if their's suffers this? Steam pressure is good but concerned that this can only start getting worse and that the valve is faulty which will lead to ultimate failure and a big bill somewhere down the line; do I send it back? Thank you


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Send it back off ebay by any chance?


----------



## Flanners (Mar 21, 2011)

From German Service Centre, 12 month warranty including in UK. Back it goes then on Monday then.


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

There is a few videos on YouTube about fixing these. Usually just a valve needs replacing. 
however I assume opening the case probably invalidates your warranty so probably worth getting the machine replaced


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

If it's coming from the ball joint, it's a common issue with DBs and relatively easily fixed - however yes if it is under warranty then perhaps get it sorted by them first! How did it pan out?


----------

